# Baby Olivia - Here too soon!



## DessyMarie

I hit 29 weeks pregnant, and had been having contractions on and off for about 2 weeks. My doctor asked me to come in and have everything checked out with an ultrasoud to see if anything was going on. 2 days after the ultrasound, I went in to find out the results. I was told my daughter wasn't growing properly and that she had little fluids surrounding her. I was also told I was 1 cm dilated. I was put on progesterone. This was Jan 17th. I was told to go over to the hospital immediately and have what's called celestone - a steroid shot to mature the baby'a lungs in case of anything. I went in to have the shot and was told to come back 24 hours later for a repeat.

That night I went home and started having a ton of contractions, and a bit of pain. When I went in the following day for the shot, I told them about the night before and they decided to keep me for a couple of hours for observation. After keeping me for about 2 hours, they decided to keep me overnight because while I was there I was having contractions about 5 minutes apart, and had also been checked again and realized I was then 2cm dilated. Overnight turned into a weekened... and a weekend turned into a 3 week stay on strict bed rest. I was contracting, the baby was breech, I was only 29 weeks when I was admitted, and I had a positive FFN test (a test that can potentially predict whether your baby will come in the next 2 weeks or not) and on top of all this, she wasn't growing properly. 

After being in the hospital on strict bed rest for 3 weeks, tons of blood work, tests, and ultrasounds, February 7th at 6:30pm I began having contractions again. When the doctor checked my cervix, I was 4cm dilated and in labor. They immediately rolled me over to the delivery area, hooked me up to an IV, and tried their hardest to make the contractions stop. After about 2 hours, my contractions were a minute apart and back to back, and my cervix continued to dilate. The baby was breech with her feet completely in my cervix, and it was only a matter of hours before I was fully dilated and would deliver. 

The doctors made the decision to do an emergency c-section that night. They prepped me at 12:30am, and my beautiful daughter was born at 1:17am via c-section. She came at exactly 32 weeks, and weighed 3lbs and 5 ounces, 16'' long. 

The doctors quickly cleaned her up, sucked her throat out, and put an oxygen mask on her face before taking her to NICU. 

We named her Olivia Isobel Christine Vidal. I was released the following Monday, but she is still in NICU and will be for a long time. She's still needing help breathing, but she is feeding well and gaining weight as well. She is currently 3 lbs and 13 ounces. 

Overall, everyone is doing well and I just feel so grateful to have a happy, healthy and beautiful girl.


----------



## dan-o

OMG she is absolutely gorgeous!! 
Sorry to hear she came so soon, but so glad she is doing well.. congratulations!


----------



## Rah

Congrats glad Olivia is doing so well beautiful pics xx


----------



## avapopsmum

Congratulations she's beautiful! Glad you are both doing well xx


----------



## MummyPony

SHe's beautiful!


----------



## Agiboma

She is lovely and i love the kangaroo care pic. Hoping for a very short and uneventful NICU stay.My son was born @ 25 weeks, he is now 31 months and a very active healthy toddler.


----------



## Piggie669

she is beautiful... congratulations.. so glad u both are doing well.. sorry she came so early


----------



## TTC LADY

Congratulations. - she is gorgeous. Glad you had a positive ending.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Congrats!!! I had a 32weeker and she is now a very cheeky almost 6yo!!!xx


----------



## Breezeway

I'm happy both of u are doing well, I am due April 12 n currently going thru almost the same thing as far as constant contractions n positive FFN! I'm on procardia to stop them but still having breakthrough contractions. Going to be 34 weeks on Friday, got my last steroid shot today, tho I have a feeling he will be here very shortly within the next few days. I'm terrified of him staying in nicu! While I go home. Wish u all the best!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

omg! she is a cutie!!


----------



## DessyMarie

Breezeway said:


> I'm happy both of u are doing well, I am due April 12 n currently going thru almost the same thing as far as constant contractions n positive FFN! I'm on procardia to stop them but still having breakthrough contractions. Going to be 34 weeks on Friday, got my last steroid shot today, tho I have a feeling he will be here very shortly within the next few days. I'm terrified of him staying in nicu! While I go home. Wish u all the best!!!



Gosh, I'm sorry to hear that! I know how it feels. It's not a very good feeling. My first one came at 34 weeks, and she thrived! She was only in NICU for about 3 weeks and shes absolutely healthy and very smart. No problems at all. And yeah, it is hard when they're in NICU and not aat home with you. But NICU will take great care of your little one rest assured! Good luck!


----------



## pebbie1

Wow, what a story! I'm so glad both of you are ok and she is sooooooooo cute!!!! Gorgeous. Hope time flies until you'll be able to take your little princess home xxx


----------



## Mrs5707

What a sweet little angel... Glad things are going well and prayers go out that she keeps progressing and thriving! :hugs:


----------



## cocosianelle

She is just lovely, I can't get over how much hair she has!

Hopefully she will be home with you soon, wishing you all the best.


----------



## missmayhem

she is just a little cutie, so perfect and scrummy.


hope your both continue to do well, hope you take time to care for yourself as she needs you to be strong and healthy


----------



## SharonF

Congratulations. That must've been a worrying journey! I hope she continues to thrive and is home soon x


----------



## lolita1990

She is gorgeous! Look at all that beautiful hair! I'm so happy that she's healthy! Good luck to you and your family. x


----------



## vixy

She's is adorable! I hope it won't be too long until you can take her home! Best of luck! X


----------



## karolynca

I am so happy you two are fine, I hope and pray you two are together soon :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Congratulations, glad that she is doing well and wish you all the best. She's beautiful :flower:


----------



## Bethi22

Congratulations! Hoping for an uneventful stay in NICU. She is beautiful :)


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats,She is gorge. My preemie is called Olivia too. Praying for a quick NICU stay.


----------



## Breezeway

Thanks dessy for ur words, comfort n reassurance is much needed at this point! May u have a beautiful journey with ur precious gem


----------



## nyllioness

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter! I'm so glad she's doing well and so sorry that you had to go home without her! I can only imagine how hard that must be but I'm sure she'll be home with you before you know it!


----------



## Mrs Bee

Olivia is beautiful! So much hair too... I hope she can come home to you soon xxx


----------



## paradise

She is so beautiful!


----------



## iprettii

oh wow @ her being born early, but she is absolutely precious.. I pray that things go well for her and that she can be home pretty soon.

Congrats.


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs: she is beautiful


----------



## cbass929

Congrats on your baby girl! She is beautiful!!


----------



## ohmygoodness

She is such a little darling! Congratulations, and I hope that her stay in the NICU is short and peaceful.


----------



## mommatoB

shes beautiful!! congrats :)


----------



## missmiylove

She is SO adorable :)
happy everything went okay


----------



## ispeakinsongs

congrats xx


----------



## kathy31

Congratulations, she is beautiful x


----------



## ukgirl23

wow what a beautiful girl!! The picture of you both is really sweet, congratulations!! I hope she can come home soon xx


----------



## AP

She is utterly GORGEOUS!!!!!!! <3 congratulations hun!

Feel free to join us here if you are looking for support https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/premature-nicu-babies/


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats! She's gorgeous!!!


----------

